# Wood in the Viv for a Bearded Dragon



## Black Mamba (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Basic question, I'm sure, but I can't find the answer.

Is there anything special about the wood/branches that you put in a vivarium? I live in the middle of a forest, and can find fallen wood of pretty much any age, from most kinds of trees. 

What would you recommend?

Cheers,


----------



## invmatt (Dec 20, 2008)

They need to be washed in a bleach solution and baked in the oven for around 40 minutes.

Can't remember what wood is safe though, someone else will have an idea.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Almost any tree bark is safe for them its the plants you gotta look out for.

Find some nice bark laying about, take it home, take out a basin or big bowl and wash it with bleech, rinse it out untill every single little last bit of bleech has been dispossed off. The preheet oven, cook for 30 minutes, let it cool, bring it out. 

everything should be clean and ready for your BD.


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've done the same thing (found logs) Washed them well then baked them in the oven. This is a good idea has there too expensive from pet shops etc.......Fire wood is a good thing to use but you still need to wash and cook it........


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

most tree branches can be used in a vivarium *except conifers.* Fruit trees are good and so is oak. Don't cut branches off unless it's your own tree.

Try to find newly fallen branches that are 'clean' (few rough/discoloured bit). Remove the bark as this will also remove most critters. I use a stanley knife but there has to be a safer way. Then leave the branch for a month in a garage to dry out.

The branch can be cooked/bleached/frozen/microwaved etc, but I'm not convinced it's necessary.


----------



## lin (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi if you ever go to the beach walk along the shore you will find loads of driftwood, i have collected some beautiful unusual shaped pieces,and just washed them under boiled water and left to dry on the radiator. hope that helps lin


----------

